# I didnt see this on here anywhere so...



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## hatsheput63 (Sep 18, 2009)

OMG!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## warduria (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks your sharing.


----------



## child_of_poe (Oct 21, 2009)

Brilliant, makes me wish I could have a zombie nativity... but only a little bit


----------



## godless (Oct 16, 2009)

lol,,, yeah especially when all the lighting decorations are christmas...where the halloween should be like target...


----------



## child_of_poe (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah I used to work at Target... actually I stocked shelves so I have a pretty decent understanding of the craziness holidays bring to retail chains.


----------

